# [Seg Fault] GCC 4.1.1-r3 (Abandonné)

## VisualStation

Bonjour à tous,

je vous expose le problème :

J'ai des segmentations faults partout avec GCC ... j'ai pu contourné le problème pour installer Gentoo,

mais ces seg faults sont assez gênantes pour les grosses applications et librairies (KDE et QT).

J'ai pu voir sur internet dans divers forums et newsgroup que d'autre avait la même erreur sur d'autres architectures  (amd64):

http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-hardened@lists.gentoo.org/msg00901.html

Voici dony le log ... http://www.pastebin.ca/318924

Et a chaque fois il s'arrete à bootstrap ...

```

Achitecture : ~x86

Pentium 4 2Ghz (Northwood)

Make.conf :

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

### RSYNC & MIRRORS

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

### Mettre en x86 puis en ~x86

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

### Peripheriques

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom"

### Carte Video

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

### Carte Son

ALSA_CARDS="snd-cmipci"

### USE

USE_CPU="fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm up"

USE_KERNEL="symlink nptl posix"

USE_IMAGE="png jpeg pdf pdflib svg gif tiff exif imlib truetype gimpprint xpm libcaca jpeg2k"

USE_SON="mp3 alsa oss a52 aac audiofile vorbis ogg openal mad cdparanoia flac mikmod"

USE_VIDEO="win32codecs xvid avi mpeg quicktime aalib divx4linux ffmpeg"

USE_WWW="imap crypt jabber msn"

USE_NET="wifi"

USE_MOZ="mozbranding mozdevelop"

USE_WWW="ssl apache2 innodb bzip2 xml mysqli"

USE_FORMAT="dvd dvdr cdr"

USE_WM="gtk gtk2 gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 cairo accessibility X bonobo opengl sdl"

USE_OTHER="dbus avahi hal bash-completion cups samba gpm fbcon spell unicode java"

USE_FONTS="bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1-fonts"

USE="${USE_CPU} ${USE_KERNEL} ${USE_IMAGE} ${USE_SON} ${USE_VIDEO} ${USE_WWW} ${USE_NET} ${USE_MOZ} ${USE_WWW} ${USE_FORMAT} ${USE_WM} ${USE_OTHER} ${USE_FONTS}"

### Langue Francaise si possible

LINGUAS="fr"

### Arbre secondaire

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

### Options d'Elogv

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warm error info log"

### Ajout de Prelink

FEATURES="prelink"

```

Je suis en train d'essayer de compiler gcc 4.1.1 sans USEs Flags mais je ne susi m^eme pas sur que ca fonctionne ...

Auriez vous une idée de comment réparer cette énorme erreur ..

Merci   :Idea: Last edited by VisualStation on Wed Jan 17, 2007 10:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GaMeS

Ben déja tu es en ~x86 tu pourrais pas repassé en x86 ? et sélectionné les paquets dont t'as envie de passer en ~86 via /etc/portage/package.keyword ?

Par contre tes paramètres USE sont très bien rangés  :Smile: 

----------

## VisualStation

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Ben déja tu es en ~x86 tu pourrais pas repassé en x86 ? et sélectionné les paquets dont t'as envie de passer en ~86 via /etc/portage/package.keyword ?
> 
> Par contre tes paramètres USE sont très bien rangés 

 

J'ai vérifié les packets et meme avec x86 glibc + gcc sont toujours dans le meme état ce n'est pas au niveau des applications ~x86 que j'ai un problème vu que j'ai la meme chose sur mon portable masi au niveau de la recompilation de gcc et de glibc :$. Pour moi e probleme c'est gcc mais je n'arrive aps a savoir pourquoi  :Sad: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Ben déja tu es en ~x86 tu pourrais pas repassé en x86 ? et sélectionné les paquets dont t'as envie de passer en ~86 via /etc/portage/package.keyword ?

 

Euh je me trompe ou repasser son système en x86 n'est vraiment pas conseillé ?

----------

## GaMeS

Boah un emerge -e system passerais non ?

----------

## VisualStation

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Boah un emerge -e system passerais non ?

 

 :Surprised:  5 jours complets de recompilation ...

De plus sur mes 2 portables M3438G et Hp 7 je sais plus quoi je n'ai pas de problème :$ en ~x86 et ca fait 1 an que le hp tient la route  :Smile:  et le M3438G 5 mois depuis le crash disque ! et c'est la première fois que j'ai des erreurs de ce type avec gcc et gentoo :$

----------

## GaMeS

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  et c'est la première fois que j'ai des erreurs de ce type avec gcc et gentoo :$
> 
> 

 

Rah, a tout hasard, tu as vérifié ta ram via memtest86+ ?

----------

## VisualStation

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  *VisualStation wrote:*   
> 
>  et c'est la première fois que j'ai des erreurs de ce type avec gcc et gentoo :$
> 
>  
> ...

 

Oui,

Mais bon si ca continue je vasi refaire l'installation de 0 sachant que cette installation n'a que 2 jours (:$). Ca m'enerve, mais je n'ai qu'a faire une sauvegarde des fichiers de conf important (make, fstab,.config, distfile ==> dans le home, et les quelques packages.*) et refaire l'installation de zero puisque j'ai déja le kernel fonctionnel :$ ainsi que grub pour mon multi boot windows +gentoo (et le premier qui me pond windows bouhhhhhh qu'il fasse tourner correctement visual studio 2005 sous Gentoo sans erreur quand on a besoin de Directx  :Smile: ).

Je crois que mon erreur a été de compiler Gcc en ram via l'astuce/erreur du tmpfs de 800mo monté sur /var/tmp/portage :$

----------

## boozo

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *GaMeS wrote:*   Ben déja tu es en ~x86 tu pourrais pas repassé en x86 ? et sélectionné les paquets dont t'as envie de passer en ~86 via /etc/portage/package.keyword ? 
> 
> Euh je me trompe ou repasser son système en x86 n'est vraiment pas conseillé ?

 

[Petite digression] : oui en règle générale - bien que se soit moins vrai aujourd'hui - car tu ne sais jamais les dependances qui pourraient se retrouver cassées a la suite d'un retour *general* à des versions inferieures (je pense notamment a ceux qui en avaient fait les frais quand ~arch et arch avait des versions incompatible de glibc il y a qq années de cela)

Bref, faisable oui mais garre  :Twisted Evil:   et prévoir du temps à investir au cas où   :Wink: 

----------

## VisualStation

Au vu des erreurs que j'ai il ne sait meme plus compiler sans segments faults, je vasi donc me faire un petit script de sauvegarde et un autre d'installation "rapide" pour ce qui est du "formatage" des partitions, création de dossier et montage vu que mon partitionnement est fait, et copier tout dans la partition home ca evitera des problemes. et puis j'ai quand meme 2 Go de distfile.

Merci d'avoir voulu m'aider,

Bonne Soirée à tous !

----------

## NiLuJe

T'es vraiment sûr d'avoir écarté l'hypothèse d'un problème matériel? Des segfaults aléatoires lors de compils, c'est en général un bon indicateur d'un problème au niveau de la RAM ou du CPU.

EDIT: Err, t'as jamais précisé si c'était aléatoire ou bien spécifique à cette compile à ce point spécifique, ou alors j'ai raté un truc en cette heure tardive, j'crois que j'vais aller m'pieuter  :Very Happy: 

EDIT Bis: Ouch. C'est moche de passer Guru via un post comme ça ^^

----------

## _droop_

 *NiLuJe wrote:*   

> T'es vraiment sûr d'avoir écarté l'hypothèse d'un problème matériel? Des segfaults aléatoires lors de compils, c'est en général un bon indicateur d'un problème au niveau de la RAM ou du CPU.
> 
> 

 

ou encore plus vicieux un secteur défectueux dans le swap (enfin si on n'a pas le réflexe de regarder dmesg)...

----------

## VisualStation

 *NiLuJe wrote:*   

> T'es vraiment sûr d'avoir écarté l'hypothèse d'un problème matériel? Des segfaults aléatoires lors de compils, c'est en général un bon indicateur d'un problème au niveau de la RAM ou du CPU.
> 
> EDIT: Err, t'as jamais précisé si c'était aléatoire ou bien spécifique à cette compile à ce point spécifique, ou alors j'ai raté un truc en cette heure tardive, j'crois que j'vais aller m'pieuter 
> 
> EDIT Bis: Ouch. C'est moche de passer Guru via un post comme ça ^^

 

Non, c'était hélas toujours au même endroit ...

La swap je n'y a pas pensé.

Mais j'ai fait une sauvegarde et avant, hier, j'ai fait un memtest toute la soirée et rien pas une seule erreur,

j'ai même revérifié ma ram (Kingston) et non rien, température du processeur ne depasse jamais les 48 °.

Donc je me dis que j'ai du faire une betise/erreur monstrueuse lors de l'installation  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Par contre tu peux enlever le non-résolu stp ?

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben déja tu es en ~x86 tu pourrais pas repassé en x86 ? et sélectionné les paquets dont t'as envie de passer en ~86 via /etc/portage/package.keyword ?
> 
> Par contre tes paramètres USE sont très bien rangés  

 

il pourrait oui mais d'aprés la doc gentoo (pas la handbook mais la doc) c'est fortement déconseillé , je sais de quoi je parle j'en ai fais l'experience au final j'avais un systeme downgradé plus unstable qu'un systeme unstable lol.

VisualStation oui au pire refais une install toute propre , si tu sauvegarde ton fstab , make.conf , .config çà devait être rapide , moi la derniere fois çà m'a prit 2h  :Smile: .

Par contre fais bien attention au droits de ton fichier make.conf car j'avais des soucis avec (je l'avais copié sur une partoch de sauvegarde) donc je te conseille de le taré histoire de bien préserver les droits. :Wink: 

----------

## VisualStation

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ben déja tu es en ~x86 tu pourrais pas repassé en x86 ? et sélectionné les paquets dont t'as envie de passer en ~86 via /etc/portage/package.keyword ?
> 
> Par contre tes paramètres USE sont très bien rangés   
> ...

 

Merci.

Kernelsensei : Voila   :Embarassed: 

Sinon je viens de me faire un p'tit script sh pour refaire les partitions et la copies des distfiles ca devrait être rapide le seul truc lent sera ... la compilation de 2 Go de distfiles   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> Ben déja tu es en ~x86 tu pourrais pas repassé en x86 ? et sélectionné les paquets dont t'as envie de passer en ~86 via /etc/portage/package.keyword ?
> 
> Par contre tes paramètres USE sont très bien rangés   
> ...

 

la copie des distfiles   :Shocked:  , attends tu as l'ADSL ? car si oui celà ne sert à rien de tout copier du distfiles celà prendra de la place pour rien....

bon par contre si tu es en connexion lente et que tu utilises l'outils portage prévu à cette effet , là effectivement copie ton distfiles

----------

## VisualStation

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>  *VisualStation wrote:*    *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> Ben déja tu es en ~x86 tu pourrais pas repassé en x86 ? et sélectionné les paquets dont t'as envie de passer en ~86 via /etc/portage/package.keyword ?
> 
> Par contre tes paramètres USE sont très bien rangés   
> ...

 

Helas je suis Belge, et soumis a un quota de 10 Go par mois que j'ai déja depassé.

Ainsi je fais une sauvegarde des Distfiles pour ne pas devoir tuer le pack racheté.

Et puis un simple cp de /usr/portage/distfile c'est pas la mort ... je devrais juste faire attention au droit des fichiers soit : 664

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

tu te fou des droits des fichiers sur des tar.bz2 ou tar.gz , l'essentiel c'est que tu puisses extraires les sources (enfin que portage le puisse) avec une méthode équivalente à : tar -xvjpf / tar -xvzpf

----------

